# What do you think of these Ebay DC controllers from Hungary?



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

Hmmm no heat sinks of any decent size. Bet that's 60 kw for 2 seconds 2kw continuous. Thats also like 50 amps a mosfets a bit on the heavy side for probably unmatched mosfets. For $250 it might be worth blowing up


----------



## zsnemeth (Jan 4, 2012)

piotrsko said:


> Hmmm no heat sinks of any decent size. Bet that's 60 kw for 2 seconds 2kw continuous. Thats also like 50 amps a mosfets a bit on the heavy side for probably unmatched mosfets. For $250 it might be worth blowing up



Should've read the listing, not just view the picture.
The alu block is pre-drilled for heatsink....


----------



## Matej (Dec 4, 2015)

zsnemeth said:


> The alu block is pre-drilled for heatsink...


Yes. A custom enclosure and heatsink would be needed. But that is not such a bad deal for someone who does not mind doing a bit of DIY.

Of course, that depends on whether the controller is worth trying out in the first place.


----------



## zsnemeth (Jan 4, 2012)

Matej said:


> Yes. A custom enclosure and heatsink would be needed. But that is not such a bad deal for someone who does not mind doing a bit of DIY.
> 
> Of course, that depends on whether the controller is worth trying out in the first place.


Seems like the basic concept is coming from the 144V 500A Paul&Sabrina controller, which has no heatsink just a thick aluminium heat spreader bolted on. As far, as I know, they did not failed often, at least not from overheating.


----------



## wightsparks (Aug 21, 2017)

New to this but unless I am miss-understanding with a bit of DIY I could limit it to 200A, run 120V and a 25kw DC motor?

Got 6 months to blow it up under warranty!


----------



## DaveyG (Apr 9, 2013)

Following for someone brave enough to test it. The item description makes it sound like the seller has half of an idea of what he is talking about...


----------



## jbman (Oct 26, 2017)

I plan on buying one (or two) shortly. I want to try to run them in parallel off of my own PWM circuit. It's honestly a very good price, all things considered... The 6 month warranty gives me some confidence. Worst case, I get my money back /shrug.


----------



## poprock (Apr 29, 2010)

300A 200V 72V 96V 144V DC motor speed controller PWM…
AU $330.92
+ AU $17.26
Hi; Anyone bought one yet? Was considering a Chinese Curtis, but 144v 300A with regen is good value.?


----------



## jbman (Oct 26, 2017)

I ended up going in a different direction. They say the 300 amp peak is only for 5 seconds, and they couldn't provide any more detail. It seems like a nice value for a really small project, but I don't think it will really sustain the numbers they posted...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

